# كيف يختار الله الانبياء



## baraa (16 يونيو 2008)

سلسله ارجوا ان نستفيد بها جميعا
ونبدا فنقول
هل يختار الله اى انسان ليكون نبى بل يجب ان يتحلى بصفات تاهله لذلك
ان الانبياء والرسل هم من اصطفاهم الله من البشر ليبلغوا رساله الله لذلك يجب الا يقعوا فى كبائر الذنوب التى يقع فيها العامه ولا كان اختيار الله فى غير محله ( وهذا نرفضه بشده نحن المسلمين )
ولكن ممكن يقعوا فى صغائر الذنوب

لذلك السؤال الاول 

هل يزنى النبى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ من فكر المسلمين لا يمكن ان يزنى نبى


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف يختار الله الانبياء*



baraa قال:


> سلسله ارجوا ان نستفيد بها جميعا
> ونبدا فنقول
> هل يختار الله اى انسان ليكون نبى بل يجب ان يتحلى بصفات تاهله لذلك
> ان الانبياء والرسل هم من اصطفاهم الله من البشر ليبلغوا رساله الله لذلك يجب الا يقعوا فى كبائر الذنوب التى يقع فيها العامه ولا كان اختيار الله فى غير محله ( وهذا نرفضه بشده نحن المسلمين )
> ...




*(( رجاء تحويل الموضوع للقسم المسيحي )) 


ما هو النبي ؟؟؟ .. هل هو إنسان أم كائن آخر غير الانسان ؟؟ .. 

فلو كان النبي إنسان .. فهو ليس معصوم من أي خطأ .. لانه لا يوجد إنسان لدية القدرة و السيطرة - من الناحية المنطقية  - دائماً على غرائزه ( أياً كانت هذه الغرائز ، كالجوع ، و العطش ، و الخوف ، و الشهوة ... الخ فهذه كلها غرائز ) .. فمن الممكن أن يسيطر الإنسان على غريزة و لا يستطيع فى آخرى .. أو يسيطر على اغلب غرائزه - عندما يتطلب الامر ذلك - و لكنه يسقط فى غريزة آخرى فلا يحتمل .. فهو ليس شخص سوبر .. و ليس إله .. بل بشر .. و من سمات البشر (( المحدودية )) فالانسان ليس كامل في فضائله  ..

حتى انك تقرأ فى موسوعة جينيس للارقام القياسية ان هناك الكثير من البشر إستطاعوا أن يسيطروا على أنفسهم فى امور كثيرة و حطموا رقم قياسي فى ذلك ، لا يستطيع الانسان العادي ان يصل إليه إلا من خلال ( تدريب و إعداد ) و بعد كل هذا التدريب و الإعداد يعود و يلبي غريزته هذه سواء أكانت غريزة الجوع او ... الخ .

و السؤال الان هل النبي يغضب ؟ .. فلنترك الزنى جانباً و سنعود إليه لاحقاً .. و لكن هل النبي يغضب ؟ .. أو يثور .. أو يخادع .. أو يقسوا ( القسوة غير الحزم )  ..

إن فعل النبي هذا فلا نستبعد إطلاقاً أنه من الممكن أن يزنى فى لحظات ضعف .. 

فما الفرق بين النبي و أي شخص آخر  ؟؟

ليس الفرق فى ان النبي هو شخص مُختار من الله .. كلا بالطبع .. فإن كان كذلك فإذا الفضل يعود الى الله و ليس الى النبي فى طبيعته و لن يستقيم ذلك بالنسبة لطبيعة الله العادلة التى تُعطى الانسان بحسب بره و فضائله هو - اى الانسان -  فالفرق إذا يكون فى مدى بر النبي و قدرته على تحمل رسائل الله للبشر و إيمانه بها .. و الفرق بين النبي و الانسان العادي  هو ان النبي إن سقط  فى خطيئة ما فيقوم فوراً و يعود أقوى مما كان عليه قبل السقوط .. لا ييأس .. و لا يكل أو يتعب . 

النبي شخص سلم حياته الى الله  قبل ان يدعوه الله .
لديه إستعداد ذهني و نفسي و روحي لينصت لله و يسمع و يفهم ما يأمره به الله 

إذاً النبي بشر .. كسائر البشر .. و ليس مخلوق من طينة آخرى .. و له ضعفات .. و طبيعته مثل سائر البشر ، طبيعة محدوده ضعيفة .. 

و للحديث بقية إن اراد الله و عشنا
*


----------



## القسيس محمد (16 يونيو 2008)

baraa قال:


> سلسله ارجوا ان نستفيد بها جميعا
> ونبدا فنقول
> هل يختار الله اى انسان ليكون نبى بل يجب ان يتحلى بصفات تاهله لذلك
> ان الانبياء والرسل هم من اصطفاهم الله من البشر ليبلغوا رساله الله لذلك يجب الا يقعوا فى كبائر الذنوب التى يقع فيها العامه ولا كان اختيار الله فى غير محله ( وهذا نرفضه بشده نحن المسلمين )
> ...


مش بقولك الغرض من السؤال واضح جدا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف يختار الله الانبياء*

الأخ / baraa 
++ الإنسان الفاضل ، بوجه عام ، هو الشخص الذى لا يخطئ بإرادته (( أى بالخطية الإختيارية )) ، ولكنه -- نتيجة للضعف البشرى -- قد يسقط فى أى خطية .++ ولكن الشخص الفاضل ، حتى إذا سقط فى خطية ، فإنه لا يعاند ولا يكابر ، بل يعترف بخطيته ، ويتحمل المسؤليات الناتجة عنها ، وكل تبعياتها ، كما أنه يجتهد جداً لكى يحترس من السقوط مرة أخرى .
+++ ومن هؤلاء الناس الأفاضل ، يختار الله أفضلهم ، لكى يحملوا رسالته ، فإن الراسل مسؤل عن رسوله ، فإذا أرسل رسولا فاسداً ، ذا شذوذ جنسى أو سارق أو قاتل أو كاذب ، بطبيعته ، وهو دائم على حالته هذه ، فإن المخطئ _قبل المُرسَل -- هو الراسِل ، لأنه أساء الإختيار .
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++++ وعن موضوع الأنبياء الذى أرسلهم الإله الحقيقى ، فقد كانوا أفضل أهل زمانهم ، ولكن ذلك لم يكن يعصمهم من الخطأ ، لأن العصمة لله وحده ، بل إنهم كانوا يخطئون أحياناً ، فى لحظات ضعف أو سهو أو تغافل .
+++ ولكنهم يتميزون عن غيرهم ، بأنهم توَّابين ، أى أن رجوعهم عن الخطأ ، والإعتراف بخطئهم ، والتوبة عنها ، وتحمل تبعاتها ، هو الصفة السائدة فيهم .
++++ أما الأشرار ، فيتميزون بتحليل الخطأ وتبريره ، وتسميته بأسماء مخففة ، تتيح لهم الإستمرار فى الخطأ .


----------



## القسيس محمد (16 يونيو 2008)

وكمان رد هنا اتحذف


----------

